# Floor Mat problem no velcro fasteners



## cal189 (Oct 6, 2009)

The driver's floor mat on my 2007 X3 keeps sliding up toward the gas. I was told there there were velcro holders on the underside of the mat, but when I looked there were none? Has anyone else had this problem? Is this just a Monday morning production problem or what?


----------



## George Allan (Feb 22, 2008)

*Mat problem*

Yes the mats have large round pieces of velco under the mat but it is flimsy and good for nothing. I got some commercial velcro to replace it . Be careful about the Glue you choose to keep the new velco on.
The reverse BMW velcro on the floor seems to be ok and not flimsy.

I use winter mats so the factory mats go out then , big heavy duty Michlins . They should be hooked down too but havnt found a way yet. Bmw dropped the ball on this.

George Allan

http://wwhttp://www.bimmerfest.com/....bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/sad.gif


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

For the standard floor mats, there are two plugs that go into the floor, and the top part of those have velcro to attach to the underside of the floormat itself.


----------



## naregmeg (Apr 24, 2008)

I had the same problem as the OP, there wasn't any holes for the velcro plates to go into, so I just got the velcro plates from my SA, cut the heads from the plates, sanded it to make it smooth, and super glued it, it works just fine.
takes a little effort though, idk why they forgot that minor detail


----------



## KentW (Aug 1, 2005)

naregmeg said:


> I had the same problem as the OP, *there wasn't any holes for the velcro plates to go into*, so I just got the velcro plates from my SA, cut the heads from the plates, sanded it to make it smooth, and super glued it, it works just fine.
> takes a little effort though, idk why they forgot that minor detail


They didn't forget anything. The screws on the velcro plates simply screw into the carpet. No pre-made holes are needed.

BMW also makes plates with hooks for the driver's side all-weather mat. These typically come with a set of front mats, but I imagine you can also order them separately.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

George Allan said:


> . They should be hooked down too but havnt found a way yet. Bmw dropped the ball on this.


There is a bayonet mount built into the floor. There are two different fasteners you can order that hook into the holes.

The fasteners come with the BMW mats but you can also order them as individual parts. With a little effort it should be possible to make these work with aftermarket mats.

Here are the part diagram.

It does look like the ETK is a little mixed up. It shows the Velcro on the rubber mats and the hooks on the carpet mats. oops.

3 and 4 are the hook fasteners










3 is the velcro disk.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Couple of suggestions:

1) www.cocomats.com. These weight about 5-7 lbs each. The do not slide around like the cheap nasty OEM mats.

2) Binder clips. These work well if you have mats (like the rubber all-weather ones) on top of the cheap, nasty OEM mats. You use a couple binder clips to attach the mats together at the back, and the combination seems to stay in place better with less sliding around.


----------

